# [SOLVED] Dell Inspiron 5150 - LAN driver



## sirj1 (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a Dell Inspiron 5150. I have recently formatted it. The problem is that I no longer have the drivers CD for it. 

After looking on the Dell website I was able to find the sounds drivers and video, as well as what I thought was the LAN driver. When I installed them My network card (Dell internal one) was stil not detected. 

I was wondering if anyone can help me with installing my LAN driver again so I can access the internet

Thanks.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 5150 - LAN driver*

Hi Sirj1,
Are we talking about the wireless Lan driver or the onboard nic card?
If you can post a screen shot of the device manager and provide your service tag it may help us. Here is how to post a screen shot:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html
If you wish not to provide your service tag then go here and input it. This will tell you what type of card was installed originally. From there you may be able to narrow it down:
http://support.dell.com/support/top.../details?~ck=ln&~tab=2&c=us&l=en&lnki=0&s=gen
Hope this helps,
Thanks
Bill


----------



## sirj1 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 5150 - LAN driver*

Aright mate,

We are talking about the onboard NIC. I am not able to provide a screenshot right now, since the lapto is not in my possession... I do however know that the only thing showing on device manager was the 1394 connection which I believe is the firewire connection. 

As for the service tag, I input it into the Dell website and it did list some drivers but I dont think they were much use to me.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 5150 - LAN driver*

Hi,
This shold be your driver:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...=-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=78207
The rest of the drivers that are on the Dell website are for wireless connections.
Have you installed the chipset driver? If not go here and install it first before installing the nic driver
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=27&fileid=70519
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## sirj1 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 5150 - LAN driver*

excellent thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 5150 - LAN driver*

Glad to help,
Thanks,
Bill


----------

